

Prediction: Facebook Stock  Google Stock by 2018 - MichaelRihani
http://www.michaelrihani.com/2011/06/prediction-facebook-stock-google-stock-by-2018/

======
MichaelRihani
This is my first submission to Hacker News, so please be nice! :)

This is also my first attempt at creating a blog, so I'm testing out the look
and feel of the site and how I'm going to be writing.

Any feedback is welcome and appreciated, thanks!

